# Please fill in this survey!! For my college assignment



## Abbizx (May 17, 2021)

Please can people fill in this survey for me 🙂 it’s for a college assignment about royal python care and opinions, you don’t have to know about them to fill it in🙂 Royal Pythons


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

We see a lot of these requests around this time of year. Most of us object to making personal information such as email addresses etc a requirement of completing the survey. Based on that your survey also requires this information I won't be completing the form, but here are my comments and responses.

Which substrate have you found to work best for your Royal, and why?
There isn't one product that works best. I've used Aubiose for some time, but that was based on economy, it's cheap and you get a lot for your money

Which substrates do you avoid, and why?
Too obscure a question... maybe reword it as what substrate has the user used that they would avoid and why

 What % do you keep your humidity levels at 
50-60% - but increase this to 70%+ when the snake is in shed

How do you maintain humidity levels? e.g. moss hides, misting etc
Misting with a spay bottle.

What enrichment do you find is best for snakes, e.g. rock hides, branches etc 
Your survey is targeting Royals - that needs to be made clear so this should be reworded. - To answer the question - Natural cork bark hides, branches, fake plants

What plants (real or artificial) do you think works best for Royals, and Why? 
Artificial plants - vine type - Royals will crush live plants unless they are sturdy

What temperatures, have you found, work best for Royals? 
Again worded incorrectly. You could have a temperature gradient across the range of temperatures you list - It should state if you mean the hot spot, which for me is 32 -34c

What lighting do you include in your set ups?
LED - warm white

How does this benefit the snake or the enclosure? 
Used to provide a full photo period

Which set up do you think is best for Royals?
Define artificial - this could be a tub with newspaper or a dressed vivarium with fake plants, hides etc

Should Royals be set up in a vivarium that is deep enough for them to burrow if they wanted to? 
In my experience royals don't burrow, they are semi-arboreal, so a pointless question.

In your experience, what feeding routine has worked best for Royals? e.g. feeding with/without lights on, specific time of day etc 
Feed with lights on in late evening.

How do you think the husbandry affects a snakes behaviour? 
Yes

How do you think a wild Royal's behaviour differs from a captive Royal? 
Silly question - Unless we have personal experience of studying Royals in their native habitat how can anyone make that comparison

Lastly, what do you think Royal Python owners can do to improve the quality of husbandry? 
Subjective question. It's not for me to criticise someone else unless they are putting the snakes welfare at risk (no guards on heaters for example).


----------



## Abbizx (May 17, 2021)

Malc said:


> We see a lot of these requests around this time of year. Most of us object to making personal information such as email addresses etc a requirement of completing the survey. Based on that your survey also requires this information I won't be completing the form, but here are my comments and responses.
> 
> Which substrate have you found to work best for your Royal, and why?
> There isn't one product that works best. I've used Aubiose for some time, but that was based on economy, it's cheap and you get a lot for your money
> ...


 Thank you so much for this🙂 I would’ve got rid of the email address requirement thing but I don’t know how unfortunately


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Abbizx said:


> Thank you so much for this🙂 I would’ve got rid of the email address requirement thing but I don’t know how unfortunately


But it's your document.... surely you have control over what fields the form has ?

Part of the issue is we see loads of request for members to fill out surveys for whatever reason, homework project, up to a university qualification, and most asked for personal information which a lot of us feel is not required. It's a blind survey...you don't need personal information from those you have invited to take part. At least yours only had one such request, others have wanted to know more demographics which were really irrelevant.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Your survey is too wide and open. The only question that has set parameters for the answer is the one that it shouldn't apply to - temperature!! You cannot ask "Which temperature works best for your royal python". That is a very poor question. The temperature provided is kind of pre set by the animal's evolution. 
The rest are just open questions, so you will struggle to analyse the results. In theory, every single reply to each question could be different to all the other answers for the same question. So of you had 100 replies, you could get 100 different answers.
You need to be more specific.
For example, the substrate question. Asking "Which substrate works best for your royal?" is pointless.
You are better wording it as: 
"Of the following, which substrate have you found works best?
A) bark chip
B) coir
C) Aspen/lignocel/aubiose
D) paper"

This gives a specific range of answers to then allow you to present the results in a meaningful form.

I think you need to rethink your survey!


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

I can't help it but every time I see a survey like that I wonder if someone wants us to do their homework or tries to hind the fact that (s)he wants to a particular animal and wants to spare themselves the research. I didn't go to school in the UK but where I am from assignments in college rarely requires survey results to complete.

I agree with both Malc and Ian. You need to rethink the survey if you want to get a proper response from experienced keepers.

And no chance am I giving out my email address. You say you haven't figured out how - which would imply you didn't even create the form yourself or you want the email address, as when you create the form - you literally decide whether each response can be anonymous - so your email address field is clearly 'required' and set on purpose as the default is 'not required'.









Sorry to be so cynical and I apologize if you had good intends - but as Malc said - we get a lot of them and not all of them are genuine ...

Edit: Ok, I apologize regarding my comment of the survey creation - it appears the email address field is set by Google and it implies it is not shared










Still - rewrite your survey and I think about it.


----------



## Abbizx (May 17, 2021)

Malc said:


> But it's your document.... surely you have control over what fields the form has ?
> 
> Part of the issue is we see loads of request for members to fill out surveys for whatever reason, homework project, up to a university qualification, and most asked for personal information which a lot of us feel is not required. It's a blind survey...you don't need personal information from those you have invited to take part. At least yours only had one such request, others have wanted to know more demographics which were really irrelevant.


I get what you’re saying but what I’m saying is that I literally don’t know how to change it, I’m new to google docs/forums and this is the first time I’ve used it so I just don’t know how to remove that setting🙂


----------



## Abbizx (May 17, 2021)

Guys there’s no need to be so harsh in the comments, this is just a simple survey which I made for my college assignment, I study level 3 animal management and this is for my class called project which I have to carry out an investigation and for mine it’s about Royal pythons and I decided to survey people to get their opinions and answers to these questions🙂 if I knew how to remove the email requirement thing I would x


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Abbizx said:


> Guys there’s no need to be so harsh in the comments, this is just a simple survey which I made for my college assignment, I study level 3 animal management and this is for my class called project which I have to carry out an investigation and for mine it’s about Royal pythons and I decided to survey people to get their opinions and answers to these questions🙂 if I knew how to remove the email requirement thing I would x


Nobody is being harsh.
We are giving you feedback to improve your survey.
Currently, the data it will yield is pointless as it is subjective. There are no parameters and so no option to analyse the results to give any kind of analytical product at the end.
As for the email address requirement, that is personal data and should not be requested. It brings you into a world that is wide open to litigation if not properly managed.
Back in the good old days, surveys could easily be produced without needing personal data. The fact is that once you are handed that personal data, it becomes YOUR legal responsibility to handle, manage, protect and redact. 
Something that, at your young age, you should not have to worry about.
And your college/school should be better informed of this fact and ensure that you don't take shortcuts using pre-built templates from Google!
Overall, as said already, the survey is lacking, the questions are open, so you cannot establish any statistical data.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Abbizx said:


> Guys there’s no need to be so harsh in the comments, this is just a simple survey which I made for my college assignment, I study level 3 animal management and this is for my class called project which I have to carry out an investigation and for mine it’s about Royal pythons and I decided to survey people to get their opinions and answers to these questions🙂 if I knew how to remove the email requirement thing I would x


 No one is being harsh. But I would have thought your tutor would have looked at the document produced before it was made public to A) confirm it's asking questions that you can get reliable data from rather than opinions, and B) doesn't bring you or your college into legal issues regarding peoples personal information. 

As for the survey itself, I'm guessing you simply copied and pasted a template and then reworded the questions rather than generate it yourself. As Ian has said, you need to use closed questions. These are questions that need the person filling out the form to answer yes/no, agree / disagree, or select a single option form multiple choices where the question is specific. This way then you can obtain real data such as X out of Y people surveyed use substrate A .

I would suggest you take the feedback and comments raised to your tutor so that you can generate a more meaningful survey. Don't take this negatively, treat this as a first draft and that you are researching the right sort of questions to ask.


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

In regards to the email - as I stated above it seems it's a google thing ... so to eliminate that I'd use a different survey platform like surveymonkey (they have a free tier) ... do your research. 

Heck - since you use google - you could even simply use a spreadsheet to keep it fully anonymous .. anything ...


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

With surveys posted on here previously they usually have a link to the educational establishment and the lecturer's details to show their credibility.


----------

